# Drehfeldmesser



## RH1973 (22 September 2008)

Hallo allerseits,
mal ne ganz seltsame Frage; wie funktioniert eigentlich ein Drehfeldanzeiger? Wir hatten jetzt mal das Thema im Arbeitsschutz und dort wurde diskutiert ob es ein "Stromunfall" ist oder nicht wenn man 2 Phasen schon kontaktiert hat und den 3. noch freien Draht versehentlich berührt. Die Meinung war von "ganz gefährlich" bis "is nur ne Entladung von nem Kondensator, das zuckt nur". Ja wie is das nun; is ja auch seltsam das bei den Dingern die 3 Leitungen immer lose rumbaumeln, wer hat schon drei Hände zum Kontaktieren. Und auf einen heißen Test konnnten wir noch keinen überreden.


----------



## Question_mark (22 September 2008)

*Eine sehr provokative Frage, die gar nicht entstehen darf*

Hallo,



			
				RH1973 schrieb:
			
		

> dort wurde diskutiert ob es ein "Stromunfall" ist oder nicht wenn man 2 Phasen schon kontaktiert hat und den 3. noch freien Draht versehentlich berührt.



Da läuft aber bei Euch in Richtung Ausbildung und Arbeitsschutz irgendetwas falsch, oder ???

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## vierlagig (22 September 2008)

das is mal ne interessante frage 



RH1973 schrieb:


> wie funktioniert eigentlich ein Drehfeldanzeiger?



ungefähr so, wobei D5 und D10 umgedreht werden müßten:






bekommt man an einem motor in sternschaltung, an dem nur zwei phasen angeschlossen sind am dritten anschluß eine gefeuert?

die einfachste möglichkeit, das rauszufinden: messen! ...elektrotechnisch komm ich um die uhrzeit nicht mehr drauf klar


----------



## Question_mark (22 September 2008)

*Einfache Auslese*

Hallo,



			
				RH1973 schrieb:
			
		

> Und auf einen heißen Test konnnten wir noch keinen überreden.



Dazu muss man auch niemanden übereden. Das gehört einfach zur praxisgerechten Ausbildung und trennt die Spreu vom Weizen bei den Azubis und Azubienen. Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten. :sw14:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## eYe (23 September 2008)

Ich dachte immer nen Drehfeldanzeiger ist nen kleiner Drehstrommotor, der entweder links oder rechtsrum läuft...


----------



## vierlagig (23 September 2008)

eYe schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer nen Drehfeldanzeiger ist nen kleiner Drehstrommotor, der entweder links oder rechtsrum läuft...



früher, ja, ja, früüüüüüüüüüüüher

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ldmessgeraet.jpg/589px-Drehfeldmessgeraet.jpg


----------



## vierlagig (23 September 2008)

also: das drehfeldmessgerät ist hochohmig aufgebaut, so dass eine evtl. gefährlich werdende spannung einfach zusammen bricht.


----------



## knabi (23 September 2008)

Wer benutzt denn noch 3polige Drehfeldmesser? Die gehören doch ins Museum ...

Zum Feststellen des Drehfeldes genügen 2 Phasen, und die kann jede normal proportionierte Elektrofachkraft ohne "herumbaumelnde" Leitung messen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## eYe (23 September 2008)

Na nun mußt du den unwissenden Lesern wie mir, nun aber auch erklären wie genau das funktioniert


----------



## Solaris (23 September 2008)

Beim Spannungsprüfer DUSPOL S werden nur zwei Phasen und der Neutralleiter erfasst. Diese Anzeige funktioniert deshalb auch nur in geerdeten 4 - Leiter - Netzen (L1 – L2 – L3 – N). Da der gesamte Messkreis hochohmig ist (LCD- Anzeige ohne Batterie), kann über den Körper der prüfenden Person der „Kontakt“ zur Erde (N) hergestellt werden. Im Handgriff des Spannungsprüfers befindet sich eine Elektrode die durch die umfassende Hand der prüfenden Person den sogenannten Koppelkondensator bildet.
Durch die Auswahl und Dimensionierung der entsprechenden Bauelemente wird bei vorhandenem Rechtsdrehfeld die LCD- Anzeige aktiviert, und bei Linksdrehfeld unterdrückt.


----------



## Sockenralf (23 September 2008)

Hallo,

hat heutzutage nicht jedes bessere 2-polige Spannungsmessgerät diese Drehfeldfunktion 

Die BEHA oder FLUKE oder wie sie alle heißen, die wir im Geschäft haben  können das alle


----------



## Oberchefe (23 September 2008)

> früher, ja, ja, früüüüüüüüüüüüher



Die haben aber den Vorteil daß sie auch nach einem FU noch recht zuverlässig funktionieren.

Die "elektronischen" gibt's auch mit Glimmlampen:
http://www.beha.com/ut_pruef_drehfeld.html


----------



## eYe (23 September 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat heutzutage nicht jedes bessere 2-polige Spannungsmessgerät diese Drehfeldfunktion
> 
> Die BEHA oder FLUKE oder wie sie alle heißen, die wir im Geschäft haben  können das alle




Also ich habe noch nie jemanden mit nem normalen Fluke die Drehfeldrichtung bestimmen sehen, kannst du mir den Type mal sagen?

@Solaris
Habe leider überwiegend im Schiffbau zu tun, und da muss ich den N dann leider vergeblich suchen...


----------



## Sockenralf (24 September 2008)

Hallo,

wir verwenden den T5-1000

MfG


----------



## vierlagig (24 September 2008)

heut kleine experimentierreihe mit unserem lehrling unternommen, da er diese frage aus dem in der berufsschule gelernten auch nicht beantworten konnte...

versuchsaufbau: Drehfeldmessgerät (BEHA) an Motorprüftafel, zwei Multimeter (Fluke 177) und eine Last (Glühbirne)

1. Funktionstüchtigkeit des Drehfeldmeßgerätes überprüft
2. eine Phase abgezogen und Spannung gegen Neutralleiter gemessen -> 135V~
3. eine Last angeschlossen -> Last reagiert nicht
4. Strom und Spannung mit angeschlossener Last gemessen -> nischts
5. 4L zeigt durch anfassen der freien Messspitze, dass es ungefährlich ist


----------



## PeterBe (6 Oktober 2008)

Moin.



Solaris schrieb:


> Beim Spannungsprüfer DUSPOL S werden nur zwei Phasen und der Neutralleiter erfasst. Diese Anzeige funktioniert deshalb auch nur in geerdeten 4 - Leiter - Netzen (L1 – L2 – L3 – N). Da der gesamte Messkreis hochohmig ist (LCD- Anzeige ohne Batterie), kann über den Körper der prüfenden Person der „Kontakt“ zur Erde (N) hergestellt werden. Im Handgriff des Spannungsprüfers befindet sich eine Elektrode die durch die umfassende Hand der prüfenden Person den sogenannten Koppelkondensator bildet.
> Durch die Auswahl und Dimensionierung der entsprechenden Bauelemente wird bei vorhandenem Rechtsdrehfeld die LCD- Anzeige aktiviert, und bei Linksdrehfeld unterdrückt.



Also doch 3 Strippen bzw. Messpunkte.

Ich wüsste auch nicht, wie man mit nur 2 Leitungen die Richtung des Drehfelds bestimmt sollte. Denn an 2 Phasen liegt nur eine Wechselspannung an.


----------



## vierlagig (6 Oktober 2008)

der drehfeldmesser, den wir da getestet haben, hatte übrigens einen indikator der verspricht das drehfeld durch auflegen zu erkennen ...


----------



## Sockenralf (7 Oktober 2008)

PeterBe schrieb:


> Ich wüsste auch nicht, wie man mit nur 2 Leitungen die Richtung des Drehfelds bestimmt sollte. Denn an 2 Phasen liegt nur eine Wechselspannung an.


 

Hallo,

http://www.beha.com/files_d/Spannungspruefer/6741-6742.pdf

Es scheint eine Möglichkeit zu geben 



MfG


----------



## PeterBe (7 Oktober 2008)

Hallo.



Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> http://www.beha.com/files_d/Spannungspruefer/6741-6742.pdf
> 
> ...




Klar, auch hier wird, wie auch beim Phasenprüfer, der Körperwiderstand zur Erde als Bezug benutzt. 
Zieh mal Gummihandschuhe an und versuchs dann.  


MfG


----------

